# folowing visa O thailand



## MisterB (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi everebody,

I do have a friend aged 55 who will have an O-A Visa, no problem fot that, BUT his wife is aged 46 and can not ask for the same visa. I eard from an O visa following but I do not know the requirements for it and if it is possible to renew this O following visa each year.
One mor question, do the spouse have to quit the country every thre months or not.
Thank You for your answers and precisions.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

AFAIK, the spouse can apply for a so called "dependent visa".
The 55 yo friend will be in Thailand on a "retirement" visa and his wife is "riding" with him. 
Of course, they need to be officially married.

Neither the 55 yo friend, nor his wife have to leave the country every 90 days if they both stay on extensions, based on the retirement visa. 
They do have to report every 90 days at the nearest Immigration Office, just like any other long stay visa-holder.


----------

